# gagging/older dog



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

My 13 year old lab started making gagging sounds like there was something in his throat. I gave him water, sip of milk nothing helped has anyone else experienced this with an older dog. The last few days he would do it once in awhile but last night it lasted almost all night.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Is his breathing getting more labored? Does he have a almost preeminent "grin" - like he is panting and the hold their lips back up in a grin? Does the breathing get worse with exercises? Does the cough/gag go away eventually? 

Might consider the onset of LarPar....what you described was the trigger for me to have Flash checked for it. I didn't really notice the other symptoms as the were gradual, but once he had the surgery I noticed how the panting went away, his breathing quieted down, and his face relaxed from not "grinning" so he could move air easier - this really made him look old, but he gained years back afterwards (I know silly, but that's what it looked like to me)....considering the age, if he has any of the other symptoms you might consider having him checked by a specialist.

FOM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

In addition to laryngeal paralysis, gagging/coughing may be caused by congestive heart failure....

I have a 13 year old dog with both.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

You might want to check for any lumps around his throat my older dog was gagging a lot and I found a fatty tumor that was causing her to gag I had it removed and the gagging stopped


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, he does sometimes have a grin like the sides of his mouth are pulled back he also has normal breathing than usually at night it becomes very loud and labored. He is not in good shape we are just trying to make him as comfortable as possible for the time he has left.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

My 13 yo just started it last week-the gagging like there was mucus in his throat thing but only usually a couple times a day. I'm watching it for now for LP. He just had an exam. I had an older dog years ago that did it and it never went anywhere.


----------

